# Which Brands Are You Done With?



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a few boxes of assorted sticks that I have picked up here and there just to try out. As often as not I will grab one on the way out, smoke it and then realise that I do not intend to ever buy that particular brand again.

Here are a few of the most recent - 

Joya De Nicaragua, La Gloria Cubana, Pepin, all CAO's, Gurkha.

Anybody else thinning the herd?


----------



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

I also have been disappointed with a selection of Gurkas and CAO, but those will probably have one more chance to impress me... I always love to try new cigars and at least give them a chance or two... or three


----------



## Yitlin (Jul 1, 2008)

Done with CAO and unless something jumps up and bites me, Rocky Patel.


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

I had a RP X-out missile the other day that I got a 5'er of and I wished I hadn't even tried it!! It was so bitter that I couldn't take even half of the smoke! These are certainly on my s*** list!! :ss


----------



## flat6nut (Jul 4, 2008)

Well seeing that I am still new to this slope, I am actually too embarrased to say. After reading some searches on cigars that I bought and have not even smoked yet, I should be throwing them away. Today was by far the worst selection I have made in buying on a whim...but no better way to find out what I like then to definitely know what i dont like.

Ok you pulled my arm hard enough....I will never buy another Java again. Oh I also really dissliked the the RP Missile I had as well....it tasted very stale. I am seeing more and more people give RP's bad reviews. Kinda sad too....they are a dman nice looking cigar.

Michael


----------



## DSTRBD (Mar 11, 2008)

Gurkha, Most Drew Estate offerings, Perdomo........I know theres more. 

I find myself sticking with Tats, Oliva, Illusione, Pepin, and a few others.


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

NJ Stogie King said:


> I had a RP X-out missile the other day that I got a 5'er of and I wished I hadn't even tried it!! It was so bitter that I couldn't take even half of the smoke! These are certainly on my s*** list!! :ss


These are actually the one rocky that I enjoy on a consistent basis. While his other stuff isn't great (IMHO), there are few sticks as good in the $2-3 range. As far as brands I am done with I always leave room for a blender to impress me, though CAO lines are 1 for 4 right now.


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

I used to smoke CAO Black Mosaic but my taste has changed and I said good bye.


----------



## demiurgic (Feb 18, 2008)

The hit list so far is Pepin, CAO's, Gurkha/Torano, RP, Pedromo. 
Also done with over priced fancy label-fancy boxed cigars, as purdy and appealing as they may be. 
:BS No more poopy stuff in the humidors. 

It's the dark side calling me.....and I must venture out to greet it....alone....:gn


----------



## Totemic (Jun 2, 2008)

Yitlin said:


> Done with CAO and unless something jumps up and bites me, Rocky Patel.


Along with Gurkhas.
In the short time I've been smoking, I think the only RP's that I really can stomache any more are the RP Connecticuts. Once I'm done with the Vintage 90/92's I have, I think I'm done with RP's.

As for the Gurkhas, if it wasn't for my wife enjoying the flavor of the "Gold", I doubt I would bother with them any more. Even with the "Gold" everytime I see her reaching for the lighter to fix the burn, I want to just grab the damn thing and throw it across the yard. But she has a much higher tolerance for that sort of nonsense than I do. And she's been gracious enough to allow me the little hobby so I occasionally buy a 5 pack or two of the Gurkhas and look the other way.

Lately it's been all Perdomos, Padrons and Arturo Fuentes. I'm sure in another month or so, I'll be sick of those three and be itching for something else.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Gurhka, Patel, Victor Sinclair (learned that EARLY), Puros Indios

I'm mainly a Tat, Pepin, Torano (even though they make some Gurkhas), Fuente, Padron, & yes CAO.


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

There are only two brands I avoid at all costs:

Anything by the Reyes Family company, and anything by Gurkha.

As far as any brand goes, there are sticks I like and don't like. I personally love quite a few CAO sticks, and yet so far they aren't too popular on this thread.

All it boils down to, to me, is that I've smoked at least 2-3 of any given stick before I absolutely write it off as crap. I like to give things a fair shot, because my tastes wildly fluctuate depending on environment and recent history.


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

I'm done with La Tradicion Cubana. The Churchills have been a daily morning smoke for me for several years now and I'm finally getting bored with them. I'm also done with most everything that has a Fuente label, minus the 8-5-8s which I still enjoy.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Rocky Patel for sure. I still have a few OWR maduro torpedo's. This was the only cigar I would smoke from the line. I wouldn't go out and buy a box.

Reyes Family, they seem so dull and boring to me.

Joya De Nicaragua, tried a few and same as the Reyes very dull and boring to me.

Just what I can think of right now.

Not that these cigars are bad, they just don't float my boat. It all comes down to personal preference.:tu


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

If I ever meet Jonathan Drew, I might just have to punch him in the face. I bet he's a nice guy, but his cigars suck. I just spent $50 on an Acid sampler tin. So far, I've tried 7 of the 14 sticks in it, and hated all of them. What a waste of $50 that I could have used to buy some Arturo Fuentes.

I've also tried the Java Latte (hated it), Natural Juicy Lucy (hated it too).

I'm just not a fan of the Drew Estate stuff.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 16, 2008)

In my short cigar life (2 months), I have already had it with Gurkha. No more for me. Also, I bought a 5-pack of Fonseca 5-50 and three of the five were plugged and four of the five had water spots on the wrappers. The water spots aren't a big deal, but it's a QC issue for me. There are just way too many great stogies out there to mess with those that don't measure up.

...or at least that's the way I see it at this early stage of stogihood


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Every NC brand except LGC, La Aurora, Fuente, Padron and a few occasional others.


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm adding Camacho to my list.

What do I like? Very simple. Most Fuente, most Ashton, Punch Vintage maduro.


----------



## naamanf (Jun 16, 2008)

Tenor CS said:


> If I ever meet Jonathan Drew, I might just have to punch him in the face. I bet he's a nice guy, but his cigars suck. I just spent $50 on an Acid sampler tin. So far, I've tried 7 of the 14 sticks in it, and hated all of them.


If your like me you still have 7 more to hate. I agree that the Acids suck. I do like the Drew Estates Legend though.

Gurkha. Who takes a legendary cigar and turns it into a piece of garbage? I think instead of making 502 different types of Gurkha's they should just try to make one good one.


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

I guess the only brand right now I would never buy is Gispert. I bought a 5 pack of the churchill maduros and the draw and burn were terrible and the taste wasn't that good either. A month or two ago I would have said Rocky Patel, but I had an OWR Corojo a while ago and it was very good.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I am not a fan of C.A.O. There are a few of their smokes that I don't mind...but over all, I am not a fan. I also have to add Fuente to the list. I know I am probably in the minority on this one...but the only Fuentes I like are the anejo and the chateau sun growns (cuban beli being my fav)

p.s. sorry for the typos I am sure I have here...I am typing in the dark and I am not using FoxFire that has the fun spell check. (I suck at spelling)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gurkha
Carlos Torano
Rocky Patel


----------



## EastBay (Jun 2, 2008)

Was done with Fuente back in late 90s (yeah, I know this is not a popular statement to make here). The only cigar I liked in their lineup was Cuban Corona, maybe a Short Storie as well. Never liked any Opus X (Opi?), no flavor delivery for the price, so far the most overpriced line I have tried, by far. 

Done with CAO at this point, still have to burn through my remaining stock, but that's about it. Where I used to be a CAO whore in late 90s and early 00s, I just don't think they kept up the quality and flavor profiles that put them on the map in the first place. Poor QPR as well, although not as bad as Opus X.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't think right now I would write any cigars off I am still learning. I also am one of the people that believe in a 2nd or even a 3rd chance.


----------



## doc8466 (Jun 2, 2008)

With regards to Gurkha, how can anyone write off the entire brand when there are so many different blends/types/styles offered? There have to be at least 20 different sticks under that name. It seems to me that there's got to be something in the brand for every different taste.

Or is it a matter outside of the blends? Perhaps the marketing or the always 'limited super special' nature of some that is a turn off?


----------



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

For me....

Rocky Patel (only like the Vintage 90)
Victor Sinclair (wanna kick him in the nuts for making that :BS)
AVO 

As for the Gurkha's, I am going to swing way on the other side of the aisle. Although I do not care for there attempts to jack up the price of their cigars through marketing and packaging, I have never smoked a Gurkha (under the price of $15.00) that did not impress me. I am too poor to afford anything greater than $15.00, so I cannot speak to the higher priced stuff they offer.

Jim


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

Here goes:

Victor Sinclair
Cu-Avana
La Unica
Condega Connecticut
CAO
Old Henry
Juan Lopez (NC)


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

SEND ALL RP'S TO ME 

What am I done with?

*Any CC's
Gran Habano
Oliveros
*


----------



## BirdDok (Apr 16, 2008)

Carlos Torano


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

so far the only cigar i've had that i really did not enjoy was a La Gloria Cubana, but even that wasn't bad. but i have only been in this game for a few months. i haven't had anything that i really hated or anything. i'm not too fond of torpedos, though, as far as stick sizes go. but if you've got extra sticks you don't like you can always send them my way :ss


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Rocky Patel for me


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Rocky Patel
Perdomo
Victor Sinclair


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

*Arturo Fuente* has yet to have made a readily available product that would encourage me to smoke them ever again. The only exception is the AF Siglo 13. Other than that, the Fuente line gets filed with Reyes Family, CAO, Gurkha, Torano, most General, Altadis, and Graycliff....The Opus tastes like ash, the Anejo smells and tastes like a charcoal briquet...


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Felipe Gregorio - Never had one I liked
Most CAO - Still like the Sopranos, occasional Italia and Brazilia
Most Gurkha - except Nepalese Warriors and BEAST
All Fuente's except Opus X and Anejo
Puros Indios - Not even close to being able to finish one of those

I am sure there are more, but thats the list :tu


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

PUFFNMO said:


> I have a few boxes of assorted sticks that I have picked up here and there just to try out. As often as not I will grab one on the way out, smoke it and then realise that I do not intend to ever buy that particular brand again.
> 
> Here are a few of the most recent -
> 
> ...


I'm through with Indian Tabac. They used to be a good, cheap smoke, especially the ones with the cedar wrap. Now I'm convinced many are re-banded seconds. The newer Nonpareils & Super Fuertes are poorly constructed and boring.
Also, anything for JR Tobacco. I've been sucked in by Lew Rothman too many times. Even with known brands, I think he moves sub par lots.
On the positive side I've been smoking a lot of Pardon La Tradicion,
especially the Sun Grown & Champagne.
RP Sun Grown is still my go to stick. Also H. Upman Cameroon is a nice smoke. Recently found a supply of reasonably priced Opus X. If I had to pick one (legal) cigar to smoke for the rest of my life, that's the one.
I cut my teeth on Hoyo Excaliburs in the late eighties & early ninties. I used to buy #3's for about $35.00 a box pre-cigar boom and they were great smokes! Now they don't taste as good to me. Maybe it's my aging taste buds? Anyone else find current the Excaliburs inferior to earlier editions?


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Anything Reyes family, gurkha, and MOST fuente products... I may get heckled for this, but I am still enjoying the heck out of my nubs.
Scott


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

doc8466 said:


> With regards to Gurkha, how can anyone write off the entire brand when there are so many different blends/types/styles offered? There have to be at least 20 different sticks under that name. It seems to me that there's got to be something in the brand for every different taste.
> 
> Or is it a matter outside of the blends? Perhaps the marketing or the always 'limited super special' nature of some that is a turn off?


It's the blends for me....every Gurkha I have smoked has the flavor of dirt to my palate.....No, I am not being sarcastic....literally, dirt.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

cao, partagas (!)


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

I've had it with isom's too. They need to get their act together, stop coasting along on tired memories of what used to be. Maybe they should do something to improve their soil...


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

My only complaint about CC's is the fact that they cost too much. I can find a cigar I enjoy for a lot cheaper, and I don't have to risk them being confiscated on thier way to me 
Scott


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> My only complaint about CC's is the fact that they cost too much. A common fallacy. I can find a cigar I enjoy for a lot cheaper, and I don't have to risk them being confiscated on thier way to me  Can't argue that.
> Scott


Comments in blue.

There are many, and I do mean many, Cuban cigars that are less expensive than the popular NC brands.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Comments in blue.
> 
> There are many, and I do mean many, Cuban cigars that are less expensive than the popular NC brands.


Peter!! SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

Don't tell anyone!


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Tenor CS said:


> If I ever meet Jonathan Drew, I might just have to punch him in the face. I bet he's a nice guy, but his cigars suck.


I remember MCS posting about Drew being a douche. Feel free to give him one for me, too.

Oh, here it is...post #7: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154789


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

PUFFNMO said:


> I have a few boxes of assorted sticks that I have picked up here and there just to try out. As often as not I will grab one on the way out, smoke it and then realise that I do not intend to ever buy that particular brand again.
> 
> Here are a few of the most recent -
> 
> ...


I enjoy all those you listed except Gurkha. A couple years ago I got a mega sampler from CI and didn't find a single one that I'd buy again. I think I ended up trading them all away.

I've also never got into Davidoffs.

And about 99% of the stuff sold at JR.


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

Victor Sinclair for sure.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm done with Gurka except for the Doble Maduro. 
CAO
Puros Indios
Most any product sold by Altadis or General Cigar except the Punch Rare Corojo and the Excalibur Dark Knight II
Other than that, there are a few blends I won't order again from many manufacturers. The RP R4 is one example. u


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

rockyr said:


> Most any product sold by Altadis or General Cigar except the Punch Rare Corojo and the Excalibur Dark Knight II


That's what I meant to imply by saying 99% of stuff sold at JR. I find most of the Altadis/General stuff bland and not at all interesting. About the only thing from them that I enjoy are the RyJ Habana Reserves.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Hey guys, I'll be more than happy to take all of your RP and Victor Sinclair cigars. I've been very happy with purchases under both of those brands.

My brand that I'm done with is 5 Vegas. Everyone I've had has been garbage. I still have a few left in the humi that I'll let age for a bit to see if the flavor gets any better.


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm not sure there's any brand I'll never buy again. One never knows what the next blend will bring.

As far as Gurkha goes, I was able to smoke most I have tried. I never put one out after smoking less then an inch like I have with a couple Pepin blends.

I have 7 left of a Gurkha that I drool over whenever I open the humi. I don't smoke them often because once there gone I can't replace them.


----------



## doc8466 (Jun 2, 2008)

And I'll be a willing recipient of any Gurkhas! 

The only brands that I have yet to find a good cigar in are Oliveros and RyJ.


----------



## milehighgolfer (Jun 25, 2008)

Don Kiki red labels.. i think i just bought too many of them at once.. just gonna have to let them chill in the humi for, oh a year :2


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

Still have yet to find a Gurkha, RP, cohiba and monte's (both nc's):BS


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

All but 2 of the CAO's (Italia and Brazilia) Ive had tasted like gym socks...


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

Pepper... I mean, Pepin. Except for the blue labels.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

easyt said:


> I remember MCS posting about Drew being a douche. Feel free to give him one for me, too.
> 
> Oh, here it is...post #7: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154789


Jonathan Drew is a good guy, as long as you are one of his many sycophants that believe he is the savior of the cigar world....I know other things that I will not say on how to get on his good side...I am not on his good side....


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

I am done with Piedra. Charming budget smoke, but I simply smoked too many on an almost daily basis during the last two and a half years. Their inconsistency was also rather frustrating.


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

Haha this thread makes me sad! All my favorites have been listed:
CAO Blacks
Rocky Patel Edge
Gurkha Legends
Arturo Fuentes 

My brands to never buy:
Gispert
Fonseca
Drew Estates (except an occasional kuba kuba)


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

Tenor CS said:


> If I ever meet Jonathan Drew, I might just have to punch him in the face. I bet he's a nice guy, but his cigars suck. I just spent $50 on an Acid sampler tin. So far, I've tried 7 of the 14 sticks in it, and hated all of them. What a waste of $50 that I could have used to buy some Arturo Fuentes.
> 
> I've also tried the Java Latte (hated it), Natural Juicy Lucy (hated it too).
> 
> I'm just not a fan of the Drew Estate stuff.


I'm not a fan of the ones you mentioned, don't like the sweet, flavored, scented stuff. BUT! I do like La Vieja Habana Early Years, and I REALLY like the new Liga Privada! Don't give up on Drew Estates, just change what you are smoking! (Besides, I think Jonathan might punch back!)

Bob R in OKC


----------



## JonW (May 13, 2008)

andrewk said:


> Haha this thread makes me sad! All my favorites have been listed:
> CAO Blacks
> Rocky Patel Edge
> Gurkha Legends
> ...


 I love Fonsecas, maybe I'm strange..... I did say maybe.:chk


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Like some others already said, I don't care to try any more CAOs, Gurkhas, or RPs.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I find good and bad in all the brands I try. I like Gurkha Shaggy Foot and G3s, not much else, but I won't stop smoking the brand. I don't like RP edge maduros, but I like all the other wrappers they come in. I smoked a AF Don Carlos that started good but finished bad and I won't smoke one again, but I don't hold that against AF.
A business practice, like trying to bully the market, not the cigars, would get be to stop buying from a whole brand. I stopped smoking all CCs over the Elian Gonzolves case.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Pretty sure I'll never buy another DCM, Fuente (unless they redo Cammy sharks), Pepin, Ashton and unless both zombies and the end of the world come to pass I wouldn't buy a gurkha. I also won't buy any of the brands that are the rebranded Cuban brands, they are listed in the Winston embargo!


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Peace out Fuente... it was an interesting experience but not interesting enough for me.

CAO I never really cared for

and anything made by the Reyes family is u


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Trying to figure out why so many people are done with Pepins. Different strokes, I know, but sheesh. 

I am pretty much off Fuentes after going through a Fuente fad and cut way back on Toranos but still love the 1916 Cameroon. But I haven't tried a Pepin I haven't liked.


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

im getting to the point of being done with Carlos Torano. Liked them at first, but tastes are changing.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Every time these threads get started I want to say "send all those smokes to me" which has already been said. But, yeah, sheesh, a lot of picky smokers here.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Gurkha, I only had one that I ever liked, and after having another of the same I was let down.

RyJ has probaly one more chance to impress me. Its basicly time for me to start spreading my wings on more than just my trust AF, CAO, and Oliva.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

I too am done with Pepin. 













































A DPG Serie JJ Robusto that I just got done smoking :ss


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

I never liked the Gurkas
Victor Sinclair
RP Fire and most other RP's except the Vintage.
Pepin. Not that Pepin's are bad they just don't wow me in any way and this includes the blue.
I'm certain there are more that I have no interest in revisiting but those are off the top of my head.

Right now I'm thrilled with Sancho Panza Extra Fuerta as well as the Double Maduro's.
Always loved Padron and I'm a big fan of Taboo in general.
Torano's are good although not my favorites but once in a while I like to smoke them.

I have a very long "Favorites" list but this isn't the thread for favorites.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

Don Tomas.

I had one just a few days ago, mostly because I had one when I was really young, back in the 90's and that cigar had a special memory.

I remember it bak when being a decent cigar. Nothing amazing but nothing special.

Now I won't touch em'!

La Gloria Cubana is also not my style at all. Taste profile is too weird for me.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I have to say CAO. I've got one left and it'll probably be my last.


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

Gran Habano any of them


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

Edit: arisen from the dead! Forgot I had done a search when I was reading this.

I can't say that I'm DONE with any brand, but there are certainly a few brands I'm weary of buying:

I've never had anything I've liked so far out of:
Sancho panza. Just got finished with a double maduro that was awful, my last try.
Macuando
Indian tobac
Drew estates (javas taste like trying to smoke a tootsie roll)

A few other brands I like just a few:
Ghurka: ancient warrior and black dragon
Carlos torano: siggys only
Rocky patel: maduro edge
NC cohoba: blacks
NC montecristo: white labels

Brands I have liked every single one so far:
Greycliff (1666 is one of my fav sticks)
Arturo fuente
DPG
Onyx


----------



## Col. Craggyblast (Jul 28, 2008)

kas said:


> Trying to figure out why so many people are done with Pepins. Different strokes, I know, but sheesh.
> 
> But I haven't tried a Pepin I haven't liked.


I agree. I love the Cuban Classic robusto!

Actually, this thread's freakin' me out. :crazy: I can find something good in just about every cigar I smoke as long as its construction is sound.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm lucky because I'm not married anymore, so I can buy boxes of cigars and smoke a few and let them rest. I've got hundreds. So I don't smoke a brand til it wears on my nerves anymore. But having said that, I'm a lot more careful buying the cheap stuff on Cbid or JR. But I do like most of the consuegras I've tried, nice cheap throw-away smoke. Victor Sinclair is on my list though. Not too happy with them lately, although the Vintage select isn't too bad. 

My advice is: don't smoke the same thing day after day. Mix it up. Try mild one day, full the next. Maduro, then Ct Shade, then Habano, followed by Corojo. Use your imagination.


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Cusano
Indios Puros
Any Thompson house brand
Flor De Honduras
Gispert
Dynamite

I think that White Owl or Swisher could beat all of them in a blind test.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I can only think of three brands that I am finished with:

1. Puros Indios and their ilk.
2. Baccarat
3. Drew Estates

There are quite a few that I am not a big fan of but that doesn't mean I will never smoke them again.

1. Camacho
2. Gran Habano
3. CAO (strangely I like their Moontrances)


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Other than a few of the shortie Black Dragons, I've not ever purchased a Gurkha. I guess I'm done with them. Now there's a whole range of lower end manufacturerers that I don't buy from, but it's not like I was a fan and then stopped liking them, so I won't list them.


----------



## TDIvey (Mar 2, 2008)

Indian Tabac
Drew Estate
Gispert
Victor Sinclair


----------



## MiamiRolled (Dec 14, 2008)

Like many have said, I am done with: 
1) Gurkhas (just find them so bland and boring), 
2) RP (want to like his stuff, but I have never lit an RP that I didn't put out early), 
3) Cu-Avana (disgusting)
4) Anything by Drew Estate (obviously the flavored stuff is nasty, but not even Liga or CR line is interesting to me)

Maybe not sworn off, but could care less if I ever have another:

1) Gispert
2) Cusano
3) Camacho
4) Zino

Will continue to lean heavily on:

CAO, DPG, Oliva, Ashton, MC, PAdron, Perdomo


----------



## Ron21-007 (Dec 6, 2008)

Gurkha. Who takes a legendary cigar and turns it into a piece of garbage? I think instead of making 502 different types of Gurkha's they should just try to make one good one.[/quote]

A VERY good point!!!:amen:


----------



## Ron21-007 (Dec 6, 2008)

Anything Reyes family, gurkha, and MOST fuente products... I may get heckled for this, but I am still enjoying the heck out of my nubs.
Scott[/quote]

LOL,..I'll say it again, I love the NUB's:typing:


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

It would be hard for me to dismiss a brand in its entirety. I've noticed that some folks have mentioned AF. I love their 858s and of course, the Hemmingways. I don't care for the Don Carlos line that they offer. I've always enjoyed the RP vintage 90s and 92s, I would have to concur that the OWR is not something that is enjoyable. Great topic!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

*Victor Sinclair* heads the list. I bought a bundle of perfectos from CI a while back. The ones that didn't have draw issues (meaning the remaining 75 percent) showed me that I was wasting my time trying to smoke them in the first place.

*Gurkha* also joins the herd. I don't believe that they're particularly awful, just overpriced and nothing special. I will smoke one if given one, and I might even buy some if they are at bargain prices, but I won't go out of my way to find them.

*Graycliff* sits in third place. I like the Chateau Grand Cru a lot, but the others I have tried weren't all that special - especially for the premium price. The 1666 is a decent but unremarkable smoke that I can beat for the price all day long.

*Don Tomas*. I have tried several things in this line - and not one that I liked.

*Punch*. See above.

*Joya de Nicaragua* - If a stick is strong, I at least expect some flavor and character. This brand has neither.

*Cohiba (Dominican)* - Stealing the name of a premium brand they had nothing to do with building would be enough by itself to convince me not to buy these. Add a bland, unremarkable line of smokes and you have the perfect storm.


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

Man oh Man! There are a LOT of picky smokers here! 

That said...Ghurkas.......far overpriced for what one gets in return. Puros Indios .....not only overpriced but they plain SUCK at any price.

Will say though to have some patience. When one finds a stick that doesn't appeal; Let them rest in the humi for several months and try again. 

FN in MT


----------



## beezermcd (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't say that I've blacklisted any particular brand, but I do know that I will refrain from buying 5 Vegas Miami's and will likely take a long hiatus from smoking any of Drew Estate's Natural and ACID lines. I do enjoy the Tabak Especial by Drew Estate, but I don't have any in my humi and will likely not for a long time.

At this point in my cigar smoking life I enjoy a variety of cigars and like trying new sticks...The Oliva Serie G Maduros are the only sticks in my humi that I will consistently restock...the rest get recycled with new sticks as I smoke them.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

3-Siglos Fumas. Ok, it's a fuma. What more should be said?


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Ghurka's -- good smoke, but way overpriced. 

Don Thomas -- just not that good anymore

La Gloria Cubana -- I've never had one that wasn't plugged


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

Gurkha...


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

jose piedra
guantanamera

almost all non cuban cigars except ashton classic and vsg, PAM, PAN, Opus, don carlos, davidoff, and the occasional tat


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Gurkha, Victor Sinclair, Drew Estate, most CAO, and most Rocky Patel


----------



## CptGutz (Nov 27, 2008)

It's amazing to see Gurkha, CAO, Rocky Patel, and others with such a vast selection of cigars to choose from. All who have posted a write off of an entire brand with these selections can honestly tell me there's NOTHING they have to offer? CAO has their MX2 - how can you not like that? And Rocky Patel has his #15 spot on CA's best of 2008 list (though to be honest I think he has better cigars than the decade) 

Although I've tried many of the Drew Estates and will probably never purchase another one I don't write them off entirely... never know when they might have a stroke of luck.



Also I am more than willing to pay the shipping costs for all the left overs you don't want if you're looking to clean house just PM me and I may even compensate you further for your "left overs".


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

It is what it is.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Feel free to send all your unwanted Rocky Patel OWRs to me - corojo or maduro! 

As for me, I'm done with Fuentes except for Anejos (particulary Sharks) and the occasional 8-5-8. Too many other great cigars out there.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> Gurkha, Victor Sinclair, Drew Estate, most CAO, and most Rocky Patel


 Those are some big hitters you've written off. I can feel you on the Gurkhas but have you had the Liga Privada by Drew Estate? I won't smoke his infused stuff but I understand that is an awesome cigar. I'm still hunting for one unfortunately ...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I pretty much don't like anything by Drew Estate, especially the "naturals". That's the only brand that I really can't stand though.


----------

